# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  polilio island route

## countrytb

Hi, i just want to ask what would be the best route going to polilio island? we'll be bringing a car and it'll be our first time, so we're kinda clueless on how to get there. we'll be coming from meycauayan, bulacan. thanks!

----------


## Marry

Well, I heard first time regarding this Island. Can you tell me where it is?

----------

